
Private Equity Ghouls Buy Non-Profit That Handles .Org Domains - Gaessaki
https://gizmodo.com/private-equity-ghouls-buy-non-profit-that-handles-org-1839860118
======
dredmorbius
Yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21526982](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21526982)

